# Canada Day - punching above our weight again



## michaelmaltby (Jul 1, 2011)

It is July 1st - Canada Day -  - and all right-minded Canadians are proud of how our country has regained pride in our Armed Forces (since the low-ebb point of the 1980's). We are peace-makers again, not peace-keepers, and there is great pride in the "starch" once again visible in our men and women.

As you watch this short publicity video bear in mind that our forces are now in withdrawal from combat activities in Af'stan. Said activities to be concluded by end-July - in 31 days. Trainers and out-reach personnel to remain.

I have mixed feelings about our withdrawal. On these threads - several times - I have urged the Germans to renew their country's commitment to fighting and not simple occupation. Yet now, sadly, my country is turning from this fight; which began formally on September 11, 2001. The fight is neither won nor concluded. But I sense that in both the US and Canada there is a growing feeling that Afganistan demonstrate the will to save itself or be lost. I would be most interested in the views of members on this topic.

Also bear in mind that we don't make friends and allies by pleasing our sworn enemies.

Please, enjoy some fantastic photography - especially for tank-lovers, our 'Leo's'  in the dust:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yg05TyR9CAo_

MM
Happy Canada Day


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 1, 2011)

Well, today I'm going to simply enjoy the fact that I live in the greatest country on the planet. Debates about the geopolitical scene and our role in the world can take up the other 364 days. It's time to sit back, twist off a cold one and enjoy the day.

Happy 144th Canada!


----------



## rochie (Jul 1, 2011)

Happy Canada day to all my Canadian friends


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 1, 2011)

Happy Canada Day guys! I agree with Andy, today's a day to relax, and just enjoy the summer, sit back and watch the NHL Free Agent "Frenzy" and go see a Sabre fly later.


----------



## Maximowitz (Jul 1, 2011)

Crimea_River said:


> Well, today I'm going to simply enjoy the fact that I live in the greatest country on the planet.



You've moved to England? I had no idea. 

Best wishes to Canada - have a great day you guys.


----------



## imalko (Jul 1, 2011)

Crimea_River said:


> Well, today I'm going to simply enjoy the fact that I live in the greatest country on the planet...


 
Well now, that's the matter of perspective isn't it? Though my relatives in Hamilton would probably agree with you. 

Happy Canada Day.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 1, 2011)

Happy Canada Day!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2011)

Canada: Famous for being north of the United States! 

Just kidding guys, Happy Canada Day to you!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 1, 2011)

Happy Canada day fellas! I'll drink a LaBatts in your honor.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 1, 2011)

Go ahead David no-one else up here does!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 1, 2011)

Dang! Do you and Australia just sell your bad stuff to us?????


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2011)

Happy Canada Day!


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 1, 2011)

Crimea_River said:


> Go ahead David no-one else up here does!


speak for yourself


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 1, 2011)

... Go ahead David no-one else up here does! ....



MM


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 1, 2011)

My grandfather worked for Labatt's!


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 1, 2011)

Catch22 said:


> My grandfather worked for LaBatt's!


what you can't even spell it and if its good enough for these guys its good enough for me
http://www.6grouprcaf.com/419portraits/pages/419lanclabattsl.html


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 1, 2011)

No argument ....


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 1, 2011)

pbfoot said:


> what you can't even spell it and if its good enough for these guys its good enough for me
> 419 Crews


 
Whoops, good call!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 3, 2011)

Well, I'm late as usual, so I won't mention the T-shirt I saw awhile back that said "Canada...America's hat!". 



Anyhoo, hope y'all had a good one! Ours is tomorrow, and, as a tech support guy for a Canadian software manufacturer we use told me, "Celebrate on the 1st for Canada Day...take the second and third to work off the hangover, then a quick hop across the border to 'help' our American cousins celebrate! Good luck getting tech support on the 5th..."


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 3, 2011)

RabidAlien said:


> then a quick hop across the border to 'help' our American cousins celebrate! Good luck getting tech support on the 5th..."


we did and it was chaos 5 hours to cross border
Holiday traffic chaos in Niagara - Niagara Falls Review - Ontario, CA


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 3, 2011)

Yikes!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 3, 2011)

".... "Canada...America's hat!". "

Absolutely - in the _very bes_t sense of the word  - keeping America's head warm and protected .

I read in the last week that 'economists' and 'planners'  feel that Great Lakes Region of Canada-US is about to experience a powerful re-birth. That's the 'head' and it's pretty integrated these days. Could form a _country_ by itself 

Happy July 4! 

MM


----------

